# Acer Aspire 6920G Replace Screen



## cockneylady47 (May 7, 2010)

Hi I have an Acer Aspire 6920G - 16" HD CineCrystal monitor

The label on the laptop states FULL HD 1080

Somehow the screen has been damaged (although I think it is faulty) I am unable to get Acer to respond as the laptop is out of guarantee.

I want to replace the screen and have found 2 potential suppliers. Both are asking for the screen resolution and I have no idea where to find this.

I don't want to buy the wrong screen.

Can anyone out there help? 

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF your info should be here http://www.acer.com/gemstoneblue/eng/pdf/BR-gemstoneblue-UK.pdf
1366 x 768 resolution


----------



## cockneylady47 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for that. 

Still a bit confusing as both screens are shown on the information your link goes to. 

My model seems to have the screen resolution of 1366 x 768. However I have a label on the laptop that states FULL HD 1080.

The cost difference of these both screens is so insignificant that will not influence what screen I buy.

If my current screen resolution is 1366 x 768 and I bought the 1080 would it make any difference or vice versa?

Thanks again


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I'am not entirerly sure there may be some difference in the cables\connections to the motherboard since one is 1080p and the other 760I


----------



## cockneylady47 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks again. 

I have checked out the resolution on my laptop and is that the best guide to the one I should buy? Rather than relying on the sticker.

Pauline


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I took another look at the pdf there are 2 16'' specs there so if your sticker is saying full HD then that is what you should have - 16” Full HD 1920 x 1080 resolution, high-brightness (250- cd/m2) Acer CineCrystal™ TFT LCD, 8 ms high-def response time, 16:9 aspect ratio
rather than this - 16” HD 1366 x 768 resolution, high-brightness (220- cd/m2) Acer CineCrystal™ TFT LCD, 8 ms high-def response time, 16:9 aspect ratio


----------



## cockneylady47 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## wilmer007 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi if it's says 1080p it is 1920 x 1080 resolution as their are two exact model numbers but one is the Full HD and the other is SD.

Anyways can you please tell me how much you were quoted for and from who. I got quoted for around $300 for my screen replacement which cracked and it's also full 1080p.


----------

